# Foetal tachycardia



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there,

I have just been to my midwife, she measured my fundal height which is a week ahead which I'm not worried about. When listening with the doppler (for well over 2 minutes) the baby's heartrate was >160 and wasn't slowing down and she has arranged a CTG for this afternoon. I also feel sickly and have slight period like pains.... she kept asking me if I thought I was going into labour.... How should I know? I've not been in labour before.

Do I need to be worried? What can foetal tachycardia indicate?

Thanks Rach


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Tachycardia can be a sign that your baby isn't overly happy, but it can also be caused by things such as maternal temperature, and the baby moving a lot.  By now, you will have had a ctg, and will have a better idea of how your baby is.  Let me know how you have got on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks emilycaitlin, 

All is ok apparently. Had CTG and heartrate was just appropriately raised when the baby moved. Was monitored for over half an hour and baseline HR was 145, just raising to 165-170 when he was moving. Am feeling knackered but reassured. 

Thanks again for the reply.

Rach x


----------

